# Abu Sayyaf holds two ICRC Volunteers hostage



## Pong (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the Abu Sayyaf, one of the terrorist groups linked to Al Qaeda is holding two (Previously three) Red Cross Volunteers hostage in Sulu. Congress has declared Sulu in State of Emergency and Military forces have been deployed to the area. 

One hostage has been released, and two are still remaining.

The Abu Sayyaf wants various military posts in Sulu drawn back in exchange for the hostages, but Senators have denied the request and thus, still a hostage crisis.

This isn't the first time the Abu Sayyaf has held hostages. In 2001, Martin and Gracia Burnham were kidnapped from a holiday and the military, with help from the CIA, created a rescue operation and managed to rescue Gracia, but Martin died after a gunshot wound to the back.

I can only hope the best for the families of the hostages, and hope that all of them are released or rescued.

-Pong


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 4, 2009)

Taking some tourists hostage is gonna piss off the country they're from. Taking RED FRIKKIN CROSS VOLUNTEERS hostage is bound to piss off a whole lot more....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2009)

Not the first time for Abu Sayyaf, RA. They are also the same animals that have a tendency to behead their hostages.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 5, 2009)

**shakes head in disbelief.**


----------



## evangilder (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, a real group of winners...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

Bastards! I pray for those hostages to be safe.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 6, 2009)

[email protected]@@er! Red cross is supposed to help people, and these morons are denying that help! I hope these [email protected]@holes all get shot!


----------



## Pong (Apr 21, 2009)

An Update. One of the ICRC members has escaped, and is now in safe hands, though the other is still held hostage. Still hoping the last hostage is released or he escapes.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 21, 2009)

Thx for the update, Pong...I was beginning to wonder what's been going on with these guys.


----------

